# Confirming Aristo diameter, etc



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't have the boxes anymore and have pulled and packed up the existing layout in preparation for the move/downsizing but I am trying to make plans for the next layout. Based on google search, aristo only made the wider in 10 and 20 foot diameter (not radius), correct? I know I got the wider stuff, but how can I tell which it is. I do know that one of the radius I got used 3 pieces to make a quarter turn and the other took 4 pieces. One is like 29" straight across the curve on the inside track and the other is like 30" and some. Is there a way to tell short of opening up the boxes and hooking them together to measure? I know I also have some 8' but that is still in its original boxes. I'm trying to get the new layout designed and worked out but obviously want to use as much of the existing as I can. 

Secondly, what diameter does the AMS Jackson Sharp cars look right on? Knowing they are 27" long, I have no really reference as I have previously just had the Bachmann cars.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Take a look at the Aristo catalog - that should help you figure out what you have.
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=3270


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I had pulled out my old 2001 catalog, but I guess I missed the page sowing the radius drawing. I just saw the 10 and 20 foot track. So I'm guessing I had the 10' and probably the 11.5 or 12.5. Thanks.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

mickey said:


> I had pulled out my old 2001 catalog, but I guess I missed the page sowing the radius drawing. I just saw the 10 and 20 foot track. So I'm guessing I had the 10' and probably the 11.5 or 12.5. Thanks.


There's a useful "track Info" chart PDF online that shows all the Aristo track with part numbers. I was amazed at the variety of curves!
paul.almquist.name%2Frailroading%2Fmisc%2FAristoTrackInfo.pdf


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

mickey said:


> I don't have the boxes anymore and have pulled and packed up the existing layout in preparation for the move/downsizing but I am trying to make plans for the next layout. Based on google search, aristo only made the wider in 10 and 20 foot diameter (not radius), correct? I know I got the wider stuff, but how can I tell which it is. I do know that one of the radius I got used 3 pieces to make a quarter turn and the other took 4 pieces. One is like 29" straight across the curve on the inside track and the other is like 30" and some. Is there a way to tell short of opening up the boxes and hooking them together to measure? I know I also have some 8' but that is still in its original boxes. I'm trying to get the new layout designed and worked out but obviously want to use as much of the existing as I can.
> 
> Secondly, what diameter does the AMS Jackson Sharp cars look right on? Knowing they are 27" long, I have no really reference as I have previously just had the Bachmann cars.


The AMS passenger cars need 20 diamater to look good. Lay out a few pieces on the ground to see what you really have.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Treeman said:


> The AMS passenger cars need 20 diamater to look good. Lay out a few pieces on the ground to see what you really have.


I have run mine on 5' radius, 10' diameter curves, and they don't look quite right but they work. I think you could be happy with 14 - 15' diameter.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I've been considering the AMS but I know I don't have 20' diameter. Most likely, from memory and looking at the space the track was in, I had 10' and 12' diameter track. The new indoor space I'm planning when we build won't accommodate 20' and outdoors it may end up with some but not all larger than my existing 10/12' stuff. So I think I really need to stop and evaluate before spending that much for the AMS. Thanks guys.


----------

